# Tese de mestrado sobre ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS - colaboração em questionário (5/10 minutos)



## Rita Beja (3 Fev 2017 às 09:48)

Bom dia! 

Venho pedir a vossa ajuda e colaboração para a recolha de dados da minha dissertação de mestrado em Psicologia Clínica! 

Uma parte da minha tese procura perceber qual é a atitude dos portugueses face às ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS, e quais as estratégias que usam para lidar com as suas preocupações face a este problema e às suas consequências! 
No caso de terem filhos, também quero entender quais são as sugestões que dão às vossas crianças sobre como lidar com as alterações climáticas! 

Por isso, pedia por favor que preencham este questionário (link abaixo), que dura entre 5 a 10 minutos no máximo!! é muito rápido e uma ajuda enorme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://ispawjrc.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_0f9ZCSfgB6jhx7D OBRIGADA!!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

Rita Beja disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Venho pedir a vossa ajuda e colaboração para a recolha de dados da minha dissertação de mestrado em Psicologia Clínica!
> 
> ...


Excelente inquérito! Parabéns! 
Recomendo!


----------



## Rita Beja (3 Fev 2017 às 10:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Excelente inquérito! Parabéns!
> Recomendo!


Muito obrigada!!


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2017 às 13:44)

Boas, parabéns pelo inquérito, está muito bem elaborado tendo em conta a nossa realidade actual.
Já cumpri a minha parte


----------



## Rita Beja (3 Fev 2017 às 17:34)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, parabéns pelo inquérito, está muito bem elaborado tendo em conta a nossa realidade actual.
> Já cumpri a minha parte


Muito obrigada! Depois publico os resultados!


----------

